# Odd faucet???



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's a good one!! What do you think? Homeowner installed?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumberdave101 said:


> Here's a good one!! What do you think? Homeowner installed?


I got a golden spray can for that sprayer.....lmao


----------



## 4acres (Mar 13, 2014)

Brilliant. Beats a bidet! LOL
Is there a window next to that tub? What keeps the ho from falling thru it if he should slip?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

4acres said:


> Brilliant. Beats a bidet! LOL
> Is there a window next to that tub? What keeps the ho from falling thru it if he should slip?


Do we know you?? What are trying to sell here without introduction??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Do we know you?? What are trying to sell here without introduction??


He's probably the one installed the fixtures in that bath.....that's why not intro.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

That made me laugh!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Cause sometimes, the dishwasher just ain't big enough!!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> Cause sometimes, the dishwasher just ain't big enough!!


That's what I thought,save water do the dishes while your in the tub.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I did that once with one of those gigantic widespread pedestal faucets. The spout was 11" high and I drilled the holes before I noticed the pop up rod guide hole.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

leakfree said:


> That's what I thought,save water do the dishes while your in the tub.










And maybe prepare food while in the bath, like Kramer.....:laughing:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaudUAHZinw


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

It needs a quick-connect for the portable dishwasher lurking just out of frame.


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you even imagine how long it would take
To fill the tub?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The ultimate water saver, installed by a tree hugger.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a homeowner want me to put in a Price Pfister mini wide spread basin faucet on their tub. I showed them the spout had a 1/4" supply, and if they wanted a bath at night they would have to start filling in the morning.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> And maybe prepare food while in the bath, like Kramer.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that.. Is there a disposal on the drain too? Lol


----------

